# Picked My Puppy.....Tundra is his name



## goats&moregoats (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a picture of Mom(from do you know what breed, dog not goats) with her pups. Born on 11-11-14. Next picture is of four males. Center pup is the one I picked: Black ears and brownish spots on head and one on body. They will keep him until he is 8 wks. So he will be my birthday puppy. Jumping in with both feet on this one so hope all works out. Will update pics as I get them.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 15, 2014)

Woohoo!  So cute!  If the breeder will let you, you may want to wait until the pups are just a bit older to choose one.  That way you can better evaluate what kind of LGD they'll be.  Also, if you have have any preference on how calm or dominant you want the pup to be, etc.  However, if you are confident that any of the pups you pick from this breeder will make a good LGD, and Tundra is the one you've set your heart on, then go with whatever you feel is best. 

Speaking from personal experience, just be aware the younger you get the pup, the more time you'll need to be willing to invest in training.  Unless you already have a seasoned LGD to help train the pup, a lot of work will fall to you.  It can certainly be done though.

Mom is a beauty, and based on the other pics of her you sent, she looks like a great LGD.  Can't wait to see your puppy grow up!  Pictures please, LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2014)

What a cute puppy! Mom looks proud of her puppies! We are on count down with you!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 15, 2014)

love mama dogs look.  looking forward to seeing puppy pix


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 10, 2016)

I saw these pics scrolling across the banner... Did you ever get this pup @goats&moregoats ? 

I know you have the 2 pups and the 2 adults. What about this guy?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 11, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I saw these pics scrolling across the banner... Did you ever get this pup @goats&moregoats ?
> 
> I know you have the 2 pups and the 2 adults. What about this guy?



I declined this guy because they were very adamant that i put a non refundable deposit down and take him at 8 wks. Didn't sound like a good plan.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2016)

That gut instinct is there for a reason I say.  If it felt off, it probably was.  Some people do the deposit thing and it is fine, but if it made you uneasy, I always say to trust that feeling.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2016)

x2

Sorry it didn't work out 

Sounds like the boy have now are doing wonderful


----------

